# The sun is out... That means... Bath time!!!



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello guys 

Wanted to know your tips to bathing horses... What do you guys use?

Any tips for getting legs white again... My little blagdon colt is awfully dirty and his legs are usually brown or yellow in colour!

I swear by NAF Citronella Wash for a quick wash, as you just put in an a bucket and brush or sponge it into them, no need to rinse  
But obviously thats not as good as giving them a full bath!

So any tips/tricks/hacks you guys want to share with all of us, please go ahead 

(picture of my two youngsters after their baths/washes)


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a grey.. and he rarely gets bathed TBH. He spends most of his life with some sort of stain on him *sigh* I just give up.

In terms of getting things white. I used the Diamond white shampoo (purple) and it does work amazingly, gets his tail gleaming. You do have to properly work it in and rinse but I think it's great.


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Teddy-dog said:


> I have a grey.. and he rarely gets bathed TBH. He spends most of his life with some sort of stain on him *sigh* I just give up.
> 
> In terms of getting things white. I used the Diamond white shampoo (purple) and it does work amazingly, gets his tail gleaming. You do have to properly work it in and rinse but I think it's great.


I don't know how people with grey horses do it! I don't think i could cope mentally with a grey XD it's why i'm glad all mine are black! Both boys are blagdons, so have white legs and faces... But my girl is all black apart from her little snip on her nose and i'm so glad for it! 
Although a scurfy black horse is not pleasant either >.<


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@RachJeremy 
Gorgeous horses!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I use a car brush on the end of a hose to scrub the coats plus shampoo. Legs - fairy liquid brings them up well as does hexocil. Before a show they are done with both.


----------



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

I used to have a flea bitten grey and she was always turning yellow. Dawn dish soap worked like a charm on her.


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a grey too but luckily he's got dark points so it's not so bad with the cleaning! He doesn't really like baths either.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

My grey is very white so so hard to keep clean! This is him after a little wash yesterday, I didn't bother with his legs because I wasn't bathing to get him clean. He gets really bad fly bites and I have some medicated shampoo that calms them down so I was putting that on him 

He's a good boy at baths, but I don't have time to do it all that often! We don't go to shows much as I don't have my own transport and he's not a great loader so it's a lot of money to hire something for him to not end up getting in it!!


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Aw he's lovely, this is mine after baths! I've just bought a little horsebox so we're getting out to shows and stuff 
This one was in April so still a bit of winter fluff..









And this one was at a little local show last month where he looks so bright and clean!


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Oops huge photos!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Chippers said:


> Aw he's lovely, this is mine after baths! I've just bought a little horsebox so we're getting out to shows and stuff
> This one was in April so still a bit of winter fluff..
> View attachment 357591
> 
> ...


He's gorgeous! Looks great at the show 

I used to use a friends box to practice loading but her horse went lame and wasn't going to get better so she sold it  Mine's been lame for two months though so we wouldn't be getting out anyway! Just bringing him back into work now.


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks :-D i've not had him that long, just over a year, and he spent 4 months of last year on box rest for a ruptured tendon  so we're just starting to work together as a team really!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Chippers said:


> Thanks :-D i've not had him that long, just over a year, and he spent 4 months of last year on box rest for a ruptured tendon  so we're just starting to work together as a team really!


Awww well I'm glad he's all better! Horses hey, who'd have them???


----------



## Fillylover (Oct 1, 2017)

Gave my paint mare Cheyenne a bath a few weeks ago and she wen strait out and rolled in the dirt, then ooked back at me like what you gonna do about it! Lol


----------

